# Im back! && looking for Satori



## drfting07 (Apr 8, 2021)

Virginia just legalized personal cultivation so I'm back on board. Looking for mandala satori. Either a seedbank that will ship to the US or a member with some to spare. Mandalas cart doesnt allow me to order.


----------



## pute (Apr 8, 2021)

Welcome back.  Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2021)

Long time no see Drift.





__





						Resellers
					

Mandala Seeds official resellers list. We recommend that you purchase our seeds online from us directly, or from the official resellers listed below.



					www.mandalaseeds.com


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Long time no see Drift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've scoured all those sites. No one has them in stock


----------



## kevinn (Apr 8, 2021)

Hello fellow Virginian.  Never thought I would see the day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2021)

drfting07 said:


> I've scoured all those sites. No one has them in stock


Sorry bro i have never grown it so i have no beans. If i did i would send you some.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry bro i have never grown it so i have no beans. If i did i would send you some.


I found out Mandala is closed for easter break and the shop is closed LOL. By monday I can order. Whoops haha

Who's still around? Rosebud? 4u2sm0ke? Wheres the OGs at?


----------



## sharonp (Apr 9, 2021)

kevinn said:


> Hello fellow Virginian.  Never thought I would see the day.


Me either.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2021)

drfting07 said:


> I found out Mandala is closed for easter break and the shop is closed LOL. By monday I can order. Whoops haha
> 
> Who's still around? Rosebud? 4u2sm0ke? Wheres the OGs at?


4u2smoke stops by a private site for some of us Deplorables sometimes, but hasnt been back here since he was run off by Rose and her bunch.
Rose ,Umbra,The Monkey with the gun,and Keef and some of thier like minded politicians started a private site where they could talk shit about T.Rump.
We stopped Politics on the Passion and try and keep it civil. Another words we follow the rules that were here from the beginning to keep a pot site a pot site where potheads could be potheads and grow and have fun. Now this place is growing again. A lot of the old crew that they run off is coming back.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> 4u2smoke stops by a private site for some of us Deplorables sometimes, but hasnt been back here since he was run off by Rose and her bunch.
> Rose ,Umbra,The Monkey with the gun,and Keef and some of thier like minded politicians started a private site where they could talk shit about T.Rump.
> We stopped Politics on the Passion and try and keep it civil. Another words we follow the rules that were here from the beginning to keep a pot site a pot site where potheads could be potheads and grow and have fun. Now this place is growing again. A lot of the old crew that they run off is coming back.



TRUM.P WON- BY ALOT!

Great awakening dot win
Patriots dot win

NCSWIC WWGIWQA Q


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 19, 2022)

drfting07 said:


> I found out Mandala is closed for easter break and the shop is closed LOL. By monday I can order. Whoops haha
> 
> Who's still around? Rosebud? 4u2sm0ke? Wheres the OGs at?


I'm still here you forgot Kindbud? LoL and I miss 4u2smoke he was the man hope I see him around and might go mess around on the other site wanna send him some cash for the seeds he helped me out with few years ago that grow   my little brother and the girl that fucked up his life.... Well they screwed that whole grow up that and his acid buddy that blew his head off after that but anyways he sent me some strain called Russian rocket fuel and I'm dying to get another try at that strain shoulda saved some seeds instead of germinating them all but I got 1 to harvest that I saved from that place I let my brother move in with me at that 3 months later I ditched because of him and that girl nope nope but this rant is over with Russian rocket fuel I will find you again


----------

